# Range Rover Classic - CSK - Cleaned for a photo shoot.



## task (May 25, 2011)

Last year I restored a 1991 CSK Range Rover, pics available upon request 

One of the large Land Rover mags is running an article on the restoration, so they needed to photograph the car.

As advised in a thread I posted I didn't go for the major detail, instead concentration on making it look "tidy".

It started the weekend looking like this;


















I started by cleaning the carpets, removing the ones I could.
I then cleaned the rest of the inside, used some Gliptone on the leather, DoDo glass cleaner and AG dash cleaner.

This was the colour of the water after I used the VAX on the carpets;










On Sunday morning I washed with Born to be Mild, it was snowing 

I then shoved it in the garage and went over it with drying towels and fired up the propane heater in attempt to dry it off.

The paint was treated to some AG Ultra Deep Shine, the plastics with AG Bumper care and the chrome/metal with Autosol.

It finally stopped raining so I drove it outside for a couple of photos;




























The next morning the sun was shining and the photographer ans staff-writer arrived so I snapped a few photos of them at work;





































Hope you like, I certainly need to give it a proper session after the shoot, we went out to some country lanes and it got caked in mud!


----------



## Aidan Nugent (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking good, Can't say I've even seen one of those land rovers before!


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Top of my Rangie wish list. Love the original three door and this just brought it up-to-date. Shame there are not more around.


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

i read your build thread with interest on one of the lr forums (lr4x4 iirc) and loved the pace you built it with 
love it loads and it keeps looking better:argie:

Rob


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

liking the 3 door looks great in black:thumb:

post some pic's of the shoot up at some point please


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

What is the 'CSK' then?


----------



## malinmip (Sep 26, 2007)

MadOnVaux! said:


> What is the 'CSK' then?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Range_Rover_Classic#CSK_.281990.29


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

malinmip said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Range_Rover_Classic#CSK_.281990.29


Ahh right cheers :thumb:

First time ive ever seen one let alone heard of one.


----------



## task (May 25, 2011)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Ahh right cheers :thumb:
> 
> First time ive ever seen one let alone heard of one.


They are pretty rare, first time I'd seen one in the flesh is when I bought this one!

I'm not sure there are that many left on the road, perhaps less than 80.

this gives a different write up, with some more detail, although mine is far from standard underneath.

I managed to pick up a few scratches on a couple of tight lanes too, so will need to polish those out when the weather warms up.

Maxtherotti: cheers, it was a quick build! probably was lr4x4 but it is on a few other forums, engine plans are on the cards this year


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice machine. Love a classic RR.

really want those wheels on my Defender too :thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks v. nice and rare with the 2-doors. Any chance of copying your resto into the resto section on here?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RR Classic what more can you say looks great and on the grass looks even better great condition


----------



## task (May 25, 2011)

transtek said:


> Looks v. nice and rare with the 2-doors. Any chance of copying your resto into the resto section on here?


As requested 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3345140&posted=1#post3345140


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Hell of a job there. Much credit to you.

Do you fancy coming to sort my old GTI now?!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just read your resto thread. Must be satisfying seeing it from start to finish. Great work :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Great car. When I was younger I was an ardant Landrophile, and collected every issue of LRM, LROI, LRE and LRM. I still recall the first time I saw my first CSK. I think Charles Spencer King would of been proud of how this car turned out. I notice the wheels aren't original, but still looking good.


----------

